# Nightmare Factory in Salem MA



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been helping out here at a friends haunt in downtown Salem. One of the things I do is photograph different areas of the haunt.. trying not to give away too much in the way of details... 
This I find is difficult but I'll try to post some of them here. I'm also looking for a video camera to capture in low light situations.. Thoughts?



























I'll post more later to see what you think...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice pics! i really like the spider!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see more, I was in Salem in 2004, what a great place to go. I so hope i can come back again for haunted happenings, it was cool in 2004. Is this the big haunted house in downtown Salem? Can't remember the name but was there in 2004.


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

There are a few "Lessor" places in Salem. I've only been with them since 2008 so I'm not sure but I think in 2004 they "The Nightmare Factory" was under the name Dracula's Castle. I've been in most of the others and they just don't entertain as well or deliver a scare... I'm a little biased though since I'm creating for the Nightmare Factory... We're also up on facebook as facebook.com/Salemnightmarefactory... 
Here is a new shot...


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

sweet clown!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

Mr Crispy who monitors the Nightmare 5000









another clown shot and this guy is really holding up the line... they won't walk by him...









And a scene from Hades...


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

*Alien scene with lights on and off*

Here is another Prop I just finished... and I installed it tonight at the Nightmare Factory in Salem MA...






Here is the lights on version...


----------



## gspice6 (Sep 2, 2010)

alien tentacles = artistic prop masterpiece!!

really cool


----------

